# Misaka mikoto vs Cole Mcgrath



## AxxLostxxsoul (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm surprised it hadn't been made here (or it did and google failed me)

anyways

the battle takes place in a big city .

both are bloodlusted 

no knowledge about each other (otherwise misaka would have the advantage)

speed equalized if needed (and by that i mean if this turned into a speed thread )

since i don't know wither evil cole is canon or not , and (spoiler alert) misaka's so-called awakening hasn't reviled its power yet , so it will be good cole vs misaka .

I will update the OP as needed.


----------



## Əyin (Aug 8, 2013)

It has been done over, Mikasa still takes this.

Except you're talking about the beast cole.


----------



## AxxLostxxsoul (Aug 8, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> It has been done over, Mikasa still takes this.
> 
> Except you're talking about the beast cole.



then why can't i find it here????
end

thanks google :/


----------



## Əyin (Aug 8, 2013)

remove the quotation mark, then you'll find many of them.


----------



## AxxLostxxsoul (Aug 8, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> remove the quotation mark, then you'll find many of them.



*does it while hiding his shame *


----------



## Regicide (Aug 8, 2013)

Pretty sure that Mikoto still wins.


----------



## November (Aug 8, 2013)

Railgun to the face


----------



## IdioticGamer (Aug 8, 2013)

Wait, you're saying speed equalized? Oh Cole might be more effective now

Anyway Beast Cole is definitely not noncanon. It's an alternate timeline, like Kessler. Heck the developers themselves stated that they wanted to continue from the evil ending of the second game.

Anyway without speed equal, Cole loses. With speed equalized... I don't know, is this end Cole? Where he has all good powers and is flying blasting The Beast infinitely?

Edit: I might be an infamous gamer but I know how powerful to aru verse is


----------



## RedSurvivor (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't think Cole can deal with the massive quantities of iron sand Misaka can draw out though. She took down dozens of tanks in Russia with it in seconds. And as shown against Brunhild she can attack from all directions with it, or just make the tornado that she used against Accel and flay him.


----------



## Xam (Aug 8, 2013)

Mikoto definitely still wins.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> I don't think Cole can deal with the massive quantities of iron sand Misaka can draw out though. She took down dozens of tanks in Russia with it in seconds. And as shown against Brunhild she can attack from all directions with it, or just make the tornado that she used against Accel and flay him.



Didn't she require a large amount of those to do that? With speed equalized, alongside Frost Shields which seemed to be made out of cold gases, I think its possible that this battle might be a bit more balanced


EDIT! I posted this after I just woke up as in 15 minutes still in bed under the dark. I did not notice my post and I was half awake. Sorry for this comment


----------



## katanalauncher (Sep 26, 2013)

IdioticGamer said:


> Wait, you're saying speed equalized? Oh Cole might be more effective now
> 
> Anyway Beast Cole is definitely not noncanon. It's an alternate timeline, like Kessler. Heck the developers themselves stated that they wanted to continue from the evil ending of the second game.
> 
> ...



Cole actually have faster movement speed, so equalizing speed is not gonna help Cole at all.


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 26, 2013)

Holy necro batman. 

And yes, she needs alot of iron sand to chop and dice, but iron sand is freaking everywhere, you can't really get away from it. Unless this is taking place on a floating platform a few miles up or something she'll have plenty.

And as far as I know the frost shield both only can protect Cole from one direction and doesn't have feats of holding up against something that can go through tank armor like it's made of butter for very long. 

Misaka just has far more many ways to win this even with speed equalized. Railgun, iron sand, or she can literally just pick up the street like she did against Brunhild and drop it on Cole.



> Cole actually have move faster movement speed, so equalizing speed is not gonna help Cole at all.



Eh? Cole has superhuman speed normally and has at best faster than the eye when he's grinding I believe. Misaka has Hypersonic+ reactions and burst movements.


----------



## P3IN (Sep 26, 2013)

Mikoto wins


----------



## katanalauncher (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> Holy necro batman.
> 
> And yes, she needs alot of iron sand to chop and dice, but iron sand is freaking everywhere, you can't really get away from it. Unless this is taking place on a floating platform a few miles up or something she'll have plenty.
> 
> ...


She only have limited hypersonic reaction, and she cannot move even supersonic without her waterwings.


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 26, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> She only have limited hypersonic reaction, and she cannot move even supersonic without her waterwings.



Don't really get what you mean by limited. She's reacted to explosions at point-blank range, shot shrapnel from a claymore explosive out of the air, and could react to Brunhild. She gets her Hypersonic-burst movements from managing to throw attacks that allowed her to keep pace with Brunhild. Her water wings would only give her supersonic movement speed, not combat I believe, though she can only use her water wings in very specific conditions anyways.


----------



## katanalauncher (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> Don't really get what you mean by limited. She's reacted to explosions at point-blank range, shot shrapnel from a claymore explosive out of the air, and could react to Brunhild. She gets her Hypersonic-burst movements from managing to throw attacks that allowed her to keep pace with Brunhild. Her water wings would only give her supersonic movement speed, not combat I believe, though she can only use her water wings in very specific conditions anyways.



Limited means she can protect herself from HS attacks based on her EM radar and the reflex of her powers, she's not a speedster like saint who can consecutively attack at supersonic speed,
Many of her attack are hypersonic, but her movement speed is human.
She can keep up with Brunhild due to the distance between them and her EM radar can read and predict her movements.


> Even if Brunhild Eiktobel?s movements exceeded the limits of the girl?s kinetic vision, she could clearly see what path Brunhild had taken thanks to her footprints.


See this quote, it shows that Misaka is predicting her movement instead of reacting fully, that's why I say it's limited.


----------



## MAPSK (Sep 26, 2013)

How are you still green?


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, that's why it's only Reactions and Burst-like movement instead of straight out combat speed. The burst-like movement comes from her being able to grab a piece of concrete and hit Brunhild with it fast enough to force her to block it, as well as pull off iron sand attacks and aim her railgun before Brunhild could start to move. 

Her movement speed itself actually is greater than human, since we've seen she can both quicken her steps or just attach herself to metal walls and fling herself around.

this panel at the bottom
this panel at the bottom

this panel at the bottom
this panel at the bottom
this panel at the bottom
this panel at the bottom


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 26, 2013)

@katalauncher: I'm not sure you know what are you talking about.
You focus on the Brunhild fight too much here.
Mikoto had Mach 20+ reactions long before NT was even announced.
As for movement speed, while you're right on her regular movements, she can use her static electricity/electromagnetism to move at hypersonic+ speeds.
She pretty much did this against Mugino and Frenda in the Railgun manga.

As for firepower, Mikoto's strongest lightning strike should be somewhere in the kiloton range.
Based on the fact that Demon Mikoto's huge lightning pillar was actually just dozens of times stronger than her normal output.
So I'm also fairly sure she has the ridiculous advantage in power.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 26, 2013)

As much as I prefer cole, Misaka wins this easily.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> Holy necro batman.


 This had taught me not to go online after waking up 5 am in the morning



RedSurvivor said:


> yes, she needs alot of iron sand to chop and dice, but iron sand is freaking everywhere, you can't really get away from it. Unless this is taking place on a floating platform a few miles up or something she'll have plenty.


 What about say a tornado suddenly appearing out of nowhere? Would that be enough to counter some portion and form a scenario where Cole will attack?



RedSurvivor said:


> And as far as I know the frost shield both only can protect Cole from one direction and doesn't have feats of holding up against something that can go through tank armor like it's made of butter for very long.


 Hmmm, good point. Though I was thinking it could defend against Misaka's electric overheat effects. Not so much on railgun and large aoe sand



RedSurvivor said:


> Misaka just has far more many ways to win this even with speed equalized. Railgun, iron sand, or she can literally just pick up the street like she did against Brunhild and drop it on Cole.


 Question though, is speed lowered for Misaka to match Cole, or Cole's boosted to match Misaka?



RedSurvivor said:


> Eh? Cole has superhuman speed normally and has at best faster than the eye when he's grinding I believe. Misaka has Hypersonic+ reactions and burst movements.



Only in Kessler form can he move in Hypersonic speed. Though that doesn't seem to apply here

Also, calculate some things for Cole's lightning storm. At its best, say held for 30 seconds via karmic overload, if Cole lands that instant attack, anything stuck under would be heated by the same temperature as the core of the sun. Want the math?


----------



## TehChron (Sep 26, 2013)

Misaka would just reflect it back at him.

If she can redirect meltdowner, she can redirect that electrical storm thing.Ive


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 26, 2013)

IdioticGamer said:


> What about say a tornado suddenly appearing out of nowhere? Would that be enough to counter some portion and form a scenario where Cole will attack?



It would depend on the strength of the tornado more than likely. If Misaka can force the iron to vibrate and move at the speed necessary to cut through tank armor, it's unlikely anything less than an extremely powerful tornado would have the wind speed to blow away the sand. 


> Question though, is speed lowered for Misaka to match Cole, or Cole's boosted to match Misaka?



Generally in a speed equal scenario speed is just ignored in general. Or it's OP-reliant I suppose.



> Only in Kessler form can he move in Hypersonic speed. Though that doesn't seem to apply here


The wiki has him only at supersonic+. If he has a Hypersonic feat it might be fun to calc it.


> Also, calculate some things for Cole's lightning storm. At its best, say held for 30 seconds via karmic overload, if Cole lands that instant attack, anything stuck under would be heated by the same temperature as the core of the sun. Want the math?



Misaka has shown the ability to redirect electricity-based attacks (hell, Mugino's attack is barely related to Misaka's power and she can still parry it). She's also apparently immune to electricity up to her own max output, though how that translates to heat resistance is unclear (she wasn't hurt by a taser, and she stated if she wasn't immune to her own power she'd burn herself up). She doesn't get burned by her own lightning at least.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> It would depend on the strength of the tornado more than likely. If Misaka can force the iron to vibrate and move at the speed necessary to cut through tank armor, it's unlikely anything less than an extremely powerful tornado would have the wind speed to blow away the sand.



I thought that the vortex might affect the magnetism of the object. Can Misaka move while manipulating a large amount of iron sand? I thought that the vortex heading towards her might distract her or force her to relocate.



RedSurvivor said:


> The wiki has him only at supersonic+. If he has a Hypersonic feat it might be fun to calc it.



Really? Odd. Well with my experience with him he is fast enough to dodge instant attacks such as lightning bolts (that are really instant and long range). I would say a lightning timer but I would be denied



RedSurvivor said:


> Misaka has shown the ability to redirect electricity-based attacks (hell, Mugino's attack is barely related to Misaka's power and she can still parry it). She's also apparently immune to electricity up to her own max output, though how that translates to heat resistance is unclear (she wasn't hurt by a taser, and she stated if she wasn't immune to her own power she'd burn herself up). She doesn't get burned by her own lightning at least.



Hmm, how much beams of those can she redirect? Because Cole's lightning storm is actually a clump of lightning bolts launched together.

This would be a calculation I found



> Nuke is about 83,333,315.56 celsius (50,000,000 to 150,000,000) Fahrenheit hot
> 
> In 1 second, there?s 30 microseconds of a terawatt.
> 
> ...



Of course I need someone to confirm it first. And I'm probably a bit incorrect in there


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 26, 2013)

That calc seems...yeah.

Anyways, she can block 4 beams at once, which notably she did after fighting constantly for several days with no food or rest and getting the shit beaten out of her. She collapsed basically right afterwards. Meltdowner is MCB I believe, so her beams are far above standard bolts. She's actually considered the true #3, she's just limited because she's not immune to her own power the way Misaka is.

And she can make other attacks while manipulating iron sand I know, not sure if she can move or not.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> Meltdowner is MCB I believe


It's actually town level now.

Powerscaling from Mikoto and shit.


----------



## katanalauncher (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> Yes, that's why it's only Reactions and Burst-like movement instead of straight out combat speed. The burst-like movement comes from her being able to grab a piece of concrete and hit Brunhild with it fast enough to force her to block it, as well as pull off iron sand attacks and aim her railgun before Brunhild could start to move.
> 
> Her movement speed itself actually is greater than human, since we've seen she can both quicken her steps or just attach herself to metal walls and fling herself around.
> 
> ...



By that degree I definitely agree that she could propel herself in superhuman speed, not sure by what degree but definitely below sound speed with all that's shown

Again with her EM radar she could predict the movement of Brunhild, and her faster attack are in supersonic to relativistic range

For now I can accept that Misaka can use magnetic force to pull herself faster than Cole, but Cole still has more mobility her.

@willyvereb
Could you point me to the part that she demonstrated HS movement speed?
If you are talking about her pushing herself away from explosions, she definitely can move moments before the bomb detonate.



RedSurvivor said:


> That calc seems...yeah.
> 
> Anyways, she can block 4 beams at once, which notably she did after fighting constantly for several days with no food or rest and getting the shit beaten out of her. She collapsed basically right afterwards. Meltdowner is MCB I believe, so her beams are far above standard bolts. She's actually considered the true #3, she's just limited because she's not immune to her own power the way Misaka is.
> 
> And she can make other attacks while manipulating iron sand I know, not sure if she can move or not.


Well, she's definitely less versatile and have less control over her power, she does make up for that for generally being ruthless and more skilled in combat.
Also, lv5s are not order in strength alone.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> That calc seems...yeah.
> 
> Anyways, she can block 4 beams at once, which notably she did after fighting constantly for several days with no food or rest and getting the shit beaten out of her. She collapsed basically right afterwards. Meltdowner is MCB I believe, so her beams are far above standard bolts. She's actually considered the true #3, she's just limited because she's not immune to her own power the way Misaka is.
> 
> And she can make other attacks while manipulating iron sand I know, not sure if she can move or not.



She can.

Her fight against AIM burst and her first fight with Touma in the anime showed that she had that capability.

Besides, considering the complexity of those water wings, and her ability to Railgun spam while using them to propel herself, her ability to multitask shouldnt even be in question.She


----------



## IdioticGamer (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> That calc seems...yeah.
> 
> Anyways, she can block 4 beams at once, which notably she did after fighting constantly for several days with no food or rest and getting the shit beaten out of her. She collapsed basically right afterwards. Meltdowner is MCB I believe, so her beams are far above standard bolts. She's actually considered the true #3, she's just limited because she's not immune to her own power the way Misaka is.
> 
> And she can make other attacks while manipulating iron sand I know, not sure if she can move or not.



Wrong? Well I don't trust myself on math sometimes, even if I can do it mentally.

Alright, well she can probably redirect Cole's lightning storm then if she's fighting on full power. But what about the heat? If what she herself says is true then the electricity she produces also creates heat, which also seemed to apply for Cole. Even while repelling the attack, will she succeed in holding it out?

Also, how does she recover energy? Regarding your day after day destroying clone labs (Sister Noise was quite a tragic story), how does she recover her energy naturally?

Alright



katanalauncher said:


> By that degree I definitely agree that she could propel herself in superhuman speed, not sure by what degree but definitely below sound speed with all that's shown
> 
> Again with her EM radar she could predict the movement of Brunhild, and her faster attack are in supersonic to relativistic range
> 
> ...



Cole definitely has less mobility than her. This is coming from a guy who fought off hordes of Alex and Raiden fans just to prove Cole can beat them. But that doesn't really matter here right now with speed equalized.

I know Cole is on the losing side here, but even then I want to try and exploit every option he can do


----------



## IdioticGamer (Sep 26, 2013)

TehChron said:


> She can.
> 
> Her fight against AIM burst and her first fight with Touma in the anime showed that she had that capability.
> 
> Besides, considering the complexity of those water wings, and her ability to Railgun spam while using them to propel herself, her ability to multitask shouldnt even be in question.She



TehChron I've been meaning to ask ever since I first saw this a couple of times, but why does your last word always trail off?


----------



## TehChron (Sep 26, 2013)

The heat doesnt effect Misaka.

Parrying Meltdowner safely is proof enough of that.The


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 26, 2013)

I believe she just recovers electricity by resting. She had a good night's rest and had some breakfast and presto she's good to go. Running out isn't much of an issue here more than likely though, she's got some pretty insane stamina. 

The heat thing i'm not sure about. She seems immune to the heat from her own lightning anyways. Cole would probably get cut in half from an iron sand attack from behind while she's blocking or redirecting it though. 

Cole gets placed up against Misaka alot, but she's just from a stronger verse than Infamous. Though that's not to say Misaka is all that powerful in her own verse...

Also.


> her faster attack are in supersonic to *relativistic* range



What?


----------



## TehChron (Sep 26, 2013)

IdioticGamer said:


> TehChron I've been meaning to ask ever since I first saw this a couple of times, but why does your last word always trail off?


Chrome mobile glitch

Home wifi took a crap recently, and my chrome mobile is in such a state that proofreading does more harm than good.moreChrome


----------



## katanalauncher (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> I believe she just recovers electricity by resting. She had a good night's rest and had some breakfast and presto she's good to go. Running out isn't much of an issue here more than likely though, she's got some pretty insane stamina.
> 
> The heat thing i'm not sure about. She seems immune to the heat from her own lightning anyways. Cole would probably get cut in half from an iron sand attack from behind while she's blocking or redirecting it though.
> 
> ...



bolt of lightning.

For the heat thing it's probably just PIS that the side effect of powers aren't generally concerned, or she does have somewhat immunity to her own power.
No reason to assume that she could tank or be unaffected by other heat/fire attack.


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 26, 2013)

The speed of lightning in air is in the mach 100s I believe (somewhere around mach 150 I think, if someone else has the exact number that'd be great). Not anywhere close to relativistic. 

And no, she shouldn't have resistance against a fire attack. There is an argument that she should have resistance against heat from a lightning bolt however, given her own demonstrated resistance.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 26, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> Could you point me to the part that she demonstrated HS movement speed?
> If you are talking about her pushing herself away from explosions, she definitely can move moments before the bomb detonate.


If you're talking about Mugino, the narration makes it pretty clear that she doesn't start moving until after the explosion occurs.


----------



## katanalauncher (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> The speed of lightning in air is in the mach 100s I believe (somewhere around mach 150 I think, if someone else has the exact number that'd be great). Not anywhere close to relativistic.
> 
> And no, she shouldn't have resistance against a fire attack. There is an argument that she should have resistance against heat from a lightning bolt however, given her own demonstrated resistance.


I see various results online, one of them is  4.4?10^5 m/s, others being 0.5c
I suppose something like that is pretty hard to observe.
Any how, it was state as speed of light in the novel, not really unreasonable to say that it's atleast close to c.



Regicide said:


> If you're talking about Mugino, the narration makes it pretty clear that she doesn't start moving until after the explosion occurs.


I don't recall the manga having narration, could you point me to the part?


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 26, 2013)

I presume you're talking about this part of volume 1.


> Kamijou Touma’s calm and composed expression stiffened awkwardly. Even with a right hand that could completely negate those *light-speed* lightning spears, it was sheer coincidence that they struck his right hand.



I didn't think we took that seriously. Also it's funny seeing Touma talk about it being a coincidence with the revelation of his precog. 

And the part he's referring to is in one of the LNs. 15 or 19 I think.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 26, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> I don't recall the manga having narration, could you point me to the part?


Oh, wait, you're talking about Mikoto.

Don't really have anything to say, in that case.


RedSurvivor said:


> I didn't think we took that seriously.


We don't. Seems to just be a horrible fuckup on Kamachi's part, since I'm pretty sure js06 retranslated that volume, so it's probably not a mistranslation of some sort.


----------



## katanalauncher (Sep 26, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> I presume you're talking about this part of volume 1.
> 
> 
> I didn't think we took that seriously. Also it's funny seeing Touma talk about it being a coincidence with the revelation of his precog.
> ...



It does seem kamachi don't know/care how fast lighnting travel in air, given how none of us know neither.
But it definitely was not a translation error, in fact it was stated over and over again in different volumes.

I don't know which feat he's referring to, but I would take most of those reaction feat with a grain of salt.
Given that hamazura dodged one of Mugino's attack that was also stated to be close to lightspeed at point blank.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2013)

Hamazura was eplicitly aim-dodging, though.
Mugino has the tendency to try attaining "perfect victory" at all costs.
So she tends to take her sweet time to aim.
Especially when fighting somebody way below her in power.

Misaka also did react against Mugino's beams and likewise did Mugino against Misaka's electric attacks.
Then again Misaka apparently have the explicit ability to watch electrons on the move, literally.
So it's either specific reaction to the motion of electrons or she has reactions that good.
Then again, somehow Misaka can also raise her arms to block these.

And really, somebody must be hit pretty hard in the head to think Misaka is incapable of high-speed movement.
Or forgetful as an old fuck suffering from dementia.
Saying it isn't hypersonic is one thing. You're just a casual reader who doesn't care about such things.
But saying it doesn't even exist takes a special kind of person.
Not in the good kind, mind you.
Yes, even if she reacted against it, those explosives were rather small yield so at best she reacted against the supersonic shockwave.
But then we still have common sense involving powerscaling. Mugino has a roughly Mach 20 feat involving her feat from IIRC Volume 18.
Also actually if you look carefully those chapters of Railgun have a number of feats to confirm it.

1.)First, the speed of her magnetism. Like I said, she did dodge explosives. But at one instance he did something more impressive:
Link removed
Link removed
As you can see, she moved objects larger than herself from distance in order to create a makeshift barrier.
If the shockwave propagated at the speed of sound, this was actually several times faster than it.
Again, with objects many times of her weight.
When using her movement trick there's no reason for her to be being at least this fast.

2.) 
Frenda uses explosive tapes that are intense enough to burn through centimeters of steel in the process.
Basically, she's generating a line of extending detonation.
And a fairly intense one at that.
It's safe to say they move in the excess of Mach 20.
Misaka have shown to react against these, but more importantly:
Link removed
Link removed
Yep, she moved tons of steel at a similar speed in order to intercept it.
Her own movement trick via electromagnetism should be comparable to this, again.
Hell, if we talk about KE this might be even an impressive DC feat. Loosely assuming 10 tons of weight that equals 110 tons of TNT.
Comparable to a level 5 indeed.

3.) She also has a feat on her own.
She rather grandly avoids a trio of missiles released by Frenda:
Link removed
Link removed
Worths noting that these were the same missiles her partner uses in Volume 15 to take down a sniper from 500 meters away.
Yeeep.
So they are rather likely supersonic in speed. My bets are on 500 m/s just out of laziness.
Mikoto dodged this from circa 0.3 meters. At low end she moved out of Frenda's line of sight before the missiles did impact. And that's roughly 5.7 meters here.
So being about 19 times faster than the missiles themselves.
And at high end she potentially took this peculiar path shown here:
Link removed
that'd increase the result by at least 3 to 6 times.
Albeit I personally find the low end more believable.

So yeah, you really don't know what are you talking about.


As for electricity and its heat, you can safely assume that Misaka has something similar to Accelerator's vector defense. Only it's a defense limited to electrons, the only thing she controls.
So when something involving electrons would touch her the particles would instead harmlessly pass through or bounce away. Including their energy content (as in heat).
Especially since heat within electrical attacks is almost directly related to the number of electrons.
Albeit to an extend Misaka can also manipulate the electromagnetic spectrum, so who knows?
That includes man-many things and heat is just one of them.
So yeah...
If the author would even be half-decent in physics maybe you'd see her surrounded in a literal forcefield.
But the very least she's protected against anything related to electrons.
Be it a taser, lightning or a particle cannon.
Including the heat of these things.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks like you've really boned up on your ToAru lately, Willy


----------



## IdioticGamer (Sep 27, 2013)

Dang that's impressive counter. Well only an idiot would say regular Cole win this one battle. I still doubt Misaka can hold out against a 30 second constant stream of lightning from the sky. Those things though makes me think if its possible for Cole to launch himself just like that if he has Kinetic Pulse.

Question though, if Beast Cole has no regeneration from atom, would he lose? Or win? Those gravity defying powers and black holes are pretty annoying


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 27, 2013)

Just going by the wiki (both OBD and Infamous), Misaka's only advantage is speed. If she's got plenty of metal around to move with, and the Beast's regen is turned off, she should be able to pull off a win. With regen she's got nothing to kill the Beast though. Only Espers in the city that can kill the Beast given his regen are Accelerator, Mugino, and maybe Kakine (if that whole quantum damage thing is true, it should be given he can block Meltdowner).


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't think the Beast has much going for durability.
Albeit it IIRC did nuke a large city.
As for black holes and such, that was specific to the host.
Cole with the Beast's power should have different techs, mostly electricity based.

But yeah, Misaka doesn't have city level DC and aside from her electric resistance she's fairly weak against AoE attacks so she'd most likely lose.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 27, 2013)

IdioticGamer said:


> Dang that's impressive counter. Well only an idiot would say regular Cole win this one battle. *I still doubt Misaka can hold out against a 30 second constant stream of lightning from the sky.* Those things though makes me think if its possible for Cole to launch himself just like that if he has Kinetic Pulse.
> 
> Question though, if Beast Cole has no regeneration from atom, would he lose? Or win? Those gravity defying powers and black holes are pretty annoying



She overcame her nervous system being selectively blocked off to induce paralysis by running a constant electrical charge to replace the signals her brain sends to her muscles for motor skills.

She essentially became, in her own words, a living taser for two hours to absolutely no ill effect. Considering her aforementioned immunity to her electrons and shit, then yeah, a 30 second stream aint doing shit if she's essentially electrocuted herself for 2 hours straight just to be able to walk around normally during that timeframe.

But, eh, Im not too familiar with Infamous 2's feats, so I cant help you there. All I can say is that Cole's electricity based powers will get him killed. Misaka is just an out and out superior electricity user.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> She overcame her nervous system being selectively blocked off to induce paralysis by running a constant electrical charge to replace the signals her brain sends to her muscles for motor skills.


Is that from the Silent Party filler arc?

I don't think we count that as canon until the events or characters are referenced in the source material proper.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Sep 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> She overcame her nervous system being selectively blocked off to induce paralysis by running a constant electrical charge to replace the signals her brain sends to her muscles for motor skills.
> 
> She essentially became, in her own words, a living taser for two hours to absolutely no ill effect. Considering her aforementioned immunity to her electrons and shit, then yeah, a 30 second stream aint doing shit if she's essentially electrocuted herself for 2 hours straight just to be able to walk around normally during that timeframe.
> 
> But, eh, Im not too familiar with Infamous 2's feats, so I cant help you there. All I can say is that Cole's electricity based powers will get him killed. Misaka is just an out and out superior electricity user.



I think I know where that is. Is that the scene in the Daihesai festival?(Forgot the spelling)

Anyway yeah, I'm mostly thinking about the heat produced by the constant stream of lightning bolts from the sky. Its not just electricity after all. There's also the immense heat factor which in comparison to the 2 hour thing, is a bit more powerful. It sunk an aircraft carrier before and split an electricity draining mutant in the comics

But ultimately its Misaka's immunity to electricity that makes this match.


Its plenty durable against modern weapons. Its advantage against superpowered freaks I would think is the fast recovery black hole. Oh and I checked the OBD, its strangely missing John's ability to teleport and shapeshift into his old form.


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 27, 2013)

IdioticGamer said:


> Oh and I checked the OBD, its strangely missing John's ability to teleport and shapeshift into his old form.



Infamous hasn't had any updates to it's profiles since early 2012, so it's to be expected.


----------



## katanalauncher (Sep 27, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Hamazura was eplicitly aim-dodging, though.
> Mugino has the tendency to try attaining "perfect victory" at all costs.
> So she tends to take her sweet time to aim.
> Especially when fighting somebody way below her in power.


He dodged one of her beam after it's fired:


> Mugino Shizuri’s left arm was blown away from the wrist to the elbow as if it had melted. The bright light it caused was aimed for Hamazura Shiage’s face. She shot Meltdowner ignoring any kind of detailed aiming.
> 
> “…!!”
> 
> Hamazura swung his head to the side right before it hit.


While it's a coincidence that he dodged the attack, he did move his head after the attack was fired.


> Misaka also did react against Mugino's beams and likewise did Mugino against Misaka's electric attacks.
> Then again Misaka apparently have the explicit ability to watch electrons on the move, literally.
> So it's either specific reaction to the motion of electrons or she has reactions that good.
> Then again, somehow Misaka can also raise her arms to block these.


Due to the nature of their powers, they both give out signals before their attack occurs.
and look at Byakuya's haori carefully
Here, you can see Misaka predicting Mugino's incoming attack



> And really, somebody must be hit pretty hard in the head to think Misaka is incapable of high-speed movement.


 Did I say she was incapable of highspeed movement? If you scroll back a page I specifically said that I agree she can move at superhuman speed by pulling herself.
Supersonic-Hypersonic is another thing entirely



> Yes, even if she reacted against it, those explosives were rather small yield so at best she reacted against the supersonic shockwave.
> But then we still have common sense involving powerscaling. Mugino has a roughly Mach 20 feat involving her feat from IIRC Volume 18.


I can't seem to find the calc, anyone link? Do you also mean chapter 19? Since she doesn't appear in 18.


> Also actually if you look carefully those chapters of Railgun have a number of feats to confirm it.
> 
> 1.)First, the speed of her magnetism. Like I said, she did dodge explosives. But at one instance he did something more impressive:
> and look at Byakuya's haori carefully
> ...


No exact timeframe given, could be up to a second or more from the spark reaching the doll and the doll detonating, impressive feat none the less.
And yes, even if she could pull an object that fast doesn't mean she could move that fast.
Magneto could pull a city sized bullet lightyears away with FTL speed, but his movement speed is still below that.
Not to mention Misaka have poor durability and could damage herself or worse moving that fast.


> 2.)
> Frenda uses explosive tapes that are intense enough to burn through centimeters of steel in the process.
> Basically, she's generating a line of extending detonation.
> And a fairly intense one at that.
> ...


Sorry, mach 20+ flame is massive wank.
Despite being physically improbable, Misaka and Frenda also exchanged a few words in the process of the flame traveling.


> 3.) She also has a feat on her own.
> She rather grandly avoids a trio of missiles released by Frenda:
> and look at Byakuya's haori carefully
> and look at Byakuya's haori carefully
> ...


Those start speeding up after traveling 10m as stated in volume 19, so it's enough time for Misaka to react.
Not to mention that those missiles hit the ceiling and crushed Sunazara instead of hitting him headon.


> And at high end she potentially took this peculiar path shown here:


How is that high end? She took her time out of Frenda's sight and moved behind her, we don't know how long that took her



> As for electricity and its heat, you can safely assume that Misaka has something similar to Accelerator's vector defense. Only it's a defense limited to electrons, the only thing she controls.





> But the very least she's protected against anything related to electrons.
> Be it a taser, lightning or a particle cannon.
> Including the heat of these things.


Why should we assume that she has powers she hasn't shown?
It could be she is only immune to her own powers, or that the side effects of her powers are ignored by the author


> So when something involving electrons would touch her the particles would instead harmlessly pass through or bounce away. Including their energy content (as in heat).





> Especially since heat within electrical attacks is almost directly related to the number of electrons.
> Albeit to an extend Misaka can also manipulate the electromagnetic spectrum, so who knows?
> That includes man-many things and heat is just one of them.


Just like how those Silicon Burn passed through her amirite?


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 27, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> He dodged one of her beam after it's fired:
> 
> This is as good of a reaction feat as any



It's amazing what one can accomplish by actually posting the whole situation.



> A bright flash swelled up.
> 
> Mugino Shizuri’s left arm was blown away from the wrist to the elbow as if it had melted. The bright light it caused was aimed for Hamazura Shiage’s face. She shot Meltdowner ignoring any kind of detailed aiming.
> 
> ...



A bright light swelled up before her arm melted, meaning Hamazura had time enough to see it charging and dodge. Taking things out of context does not a good debater make.



> Due to the natural of their powers, they both give out signals before their attack occurs.
> and look at Byakuya's haori carefully
> Here, you can see Misaka predicting Mugino's incoming attack



...Which we mentioned. It's part of her powerset to be able to sense electron-based attacks coming, as Will said.




> Did I say she was incapable of highspeed movement? If you scroll back a page I specifically said that I agree she can move at superhuman speed by pulling herself.
> Supersonic-Hypersonic is another thing entirely



Except her being Hypersonic has been well-established for a very long time. Not to mention her latest feat in NT 8 of keeping up with and railgunning a supersonic dragon several times while propelling herself with magnetism (not that we need it given the legitness of other feats that place her at speeds even faster than that).




> I can't seem to find the calc, anyone link? Do you also mean chapter 19? Since she doesn't appear in 18.







> No exact timeframe given, could be up to a second or more from the spark reaching the doll and the doll detonating, impressive feat none the less.
> And yes, even if she could pull an object that fast doesn't mean she could move that fast.
> Magneto could pull a city sized bullet lightyears away with FTL speed, but his movement speed is still below that.
> Not to mention Misaka have poor durability and could damage herself or worse moving that fast.


The spark is literally right at the doll, and we know the sparks can cross the remaining distance far faster than a second. 


> Sorry, mach 20+ flame is massive wank.
> Despite being physically improbable, Misaka and Frenda also exchanged a few words in the process of the flame traveling.



Talking is a free action is a trope for a reason.


> Those start speeding up after traveling 10m as stated in volume 19, so it's enough time for Misaka to react.
> Not to mention that those missiles hit the ceiling and crushed Sunazara instead of hitting him headon.



Incorrect. They _ignite_ at 10m, and as you can see, they're already ignited and well on their way to Misaka when she dodges them. 


> How is that high end? She took her time out of Frenda's sight and moved behind her, we don't know how long that took her



Which is why it's a high end...




> Why should we assume that she has powers she hasn't shown?
> It could be she is only immune to her own powers, or that the side effects of her powers are ignored by the author



We should assume her EM field helps protect her _because we've seen it protect her_. The shrapnel from the explosive doll being a good example.
and look at Byakuya's haori carefully
and look at Byakuya's haori carefully

She has explicitly said she's immune to her own powers. True, it was in an anime-only episode (though one written by Kamachi), but it was in a canon arc and is a good explanation. Given we've also seen her sparking with lightning and not hurting herself, and that Espers who aren't immune to her own powers are always explicitly shown to be such (Mugino for example, and all teleporters and their risk of telefragging themselves), it makes no sense to assume she isn't.



> Just like how those Silicon Burn passed through her amirite?



I have no idea what this is supposed to mean. Misaka was never hit with Meltdowner, she always dodged or parried it.


----------



## katanalauncher (Sep 27, 2013)

@red


> A bright light swelled up before her arm melted, meaning Hamazura had time enough to see it charging and dodge. Taking things out of context does not a good debater make.


^^^ I corrected that after, check above.
I'll admit I was too quick to grab the quote.


> Except her being Hypersonic has been well-established for a very long time. Not to mention her latest feat in NT 8 of keeping up with and railgunning a supersonic dragon several times while propelling herself with magnetism (not that we need it given the legitness of other calcs that place her at speeds even faster than that).


Haven't read NT8 can't comment on that.



> ...Which we mentioned. It's part of her powerset to be able to sense electron-based attacks coming, as Will said.


While Misaka's power helps her reacting to Mugino's attack tremendensly, the way Mugino charge up her attack can still be aim dodged.


> The spark is literally right at the doll, and we know the sparks can cross the remaining distance far faster than a second.


There's also the time that before the combustion take place, granted it's a small time interval but relevant in supersonic speed calcs.


> Talking is a free action is a trope for a reason.


I'd like to avoid using it myself, but it's more prove that pushing the flames to be traveling mach20+
This is definitely the instance portrayal matters.


> Incorrect. They ignite at 10m, and as you can see, they're already ignited and well on their way to Misaka when she dodges them.


Minor inconsistency on mangaka's part, but if you want to use the feat in volume15 to correlate with this it has to be taken into consideration.
Or they could be different missiles for all we know.


> Which is why it's a high end...


It's high end because no time was given? Because Misaka could move as fast or slow as she want on the ceiling.



> We should assume her EM field helps protect her because we've seen it protect her. The shrapnel from the explosive doll being a good example.
> and look at Byakuya's haori carefully
> and look at Byakuya's haori carefully
> 
> She has explicitly said she's immune to her own powers. True, it was in an anime-only episode (though one written by Kamachi), but it was in a canon arc and is a good explanation. Given we've also seen her sparking with lightning and not hurting herself, and that Espers who aren't immune to her own powers are always explicitly shown to be such (Mugino for example, and all teleporters and their risk of telefragging themselves), it makes no sense to assume she isn't.


By immune I mean her physical body is immune to electricity and heat and such, not her powers that protect her from them.
Again too many variables to assume she is immune to all electric based attack


> have no idea what this is supposed to mean. Misaka was never hit with Meltdowner, she always dodged or parried it.


Willy suggested that Misaka would be immune to electron based attack, which clearly isn't true since that's basically what Mugino's power is.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Sep 27, 2013)

Just popped up to drop some feats,


You see Cole sending a rocket away without detonating it or using a shockwave. Fine control. Might be able to form a way out of the sand attack, albeit a small gap


I thought about it and with Cole's lightning storm, maybe he can affect magnetism with it. Anyway he takes out a small army with that so accurately, not wasting a single bolt. Also shown he can control multiple storms at once


Cole destroying a helicopter. For the lolz


Cole getting knocked into a building. And if what my source says is true, then Cole got back up easily after that. Then again he does survive train hits and falling


Bolts are enough to go through a heavily armored aircraft carrier.


Can create weapons out of energy. Maybe the whip can be used the same way. Either way, gigawatt blade cut there. Not efficient against Misaka though. Still I'd like to think of a scenario where Cole is rushing towards Misaka with electric fists. And see her block it, then see that fists are still coming


Able to punch straight through the hull of a battleship carrier down into the water. Note, his lighting stays focused and straight even underwater

The relevance of these are quite odd. But Cole seems to manipulate magnetic or metallic objects quite fine.


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 27, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> While Misaka's power helps her reacting to Mugino's attack tremendensly, the way Mugino charge up her attack can still be aim dodged.



Misaka aim dodged an attack she didn't see launched?



> There's also the time that before the combustion take place, granted it's a small time interval but relevant in supersonic speed calcs.



Combustion takes place extremely quickly once ignition takes place, it really doesn't impact the speed.


> Minor inconsistency on mangaka's part, but if you want to use the feat in volume15 to correlate with this it has to be taken into consideration.
> Or they could be different missiles for all we know.


Or maybe the missiles are functioning exactly as they seem to be functioning.


> By immune I mean her physical body is immune to electricity and heat and such, not her powers that protect her from them.
> Again too many variables to assume she is immune to all electric based attack


Everything related to electrons? Probably not immune. Something that is literally her power and we've seen her be immune to (in this case lightning bolts)? Immune.



> Willy suggested that Misaka would be immune to electron based attack, which clearly isn't true since that's basically what Mugino's power is.


Mugino's power is to make electrons not actually function like electrons. It's certainly not lightning anyways, which is the point being debated here I believe. 

The fact is Misaka's status as having Hypersonic+ reactions coupled with Hypersonic-burst movements has been established through feats and scaling. Mugino is capable of reactions and bursts of speed in the mach 20 range, without any apparent damage to her body. Saying Misaka's extremely similar feats don't count because it should damage her body, given the extreme similarity in their powersets and Misaka's continued showings of reactions and speed feats in the appropriate range is inane. Characters in fiction doing the physically impossible despite having nominally human bodies is _rather common._

@IG: Oh god please put those in links instead of posting them, they're way too freaking big.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry bout that. Didn't figure it out after I posted it. Well I'll be using the go advanced button more often now


----------



## TehChron (Sep 27, 2013)

The point is Misaka does it better.

And she has feats of skill in wielding electricity that blow those showings away. Even setting aside the immunity she has to his electrical attacks.M


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 27, 2013)

IdioticGamer said:


> Sorry bout that. Didn't figure it out after I posted it. Well I'll be using the go advanced button more often now



Danke, my computer almost had a heart attack when all those huge images popped up.

Anyways, good feats if the comic is canon, probably worth changing around the profile. Nothing really affecting this match though. When she's serious her iron sand tends to fill the entire area and come from all directions at once, Cole is unlikely to be able to form a gap through an entire storm and cross it before it hits him, especially given a Hypersonic Saint chose to sweep it all away instead of trying to dodge it.

And believe it or not, punching through the armor of an aircraft carrier isn't all that impressive. Modern day Carriers are barely armored, especially in comparison to WW2 ships. 

Also, having just watched episode 24 of S, i'm kind of sad this arc isn't canon now despite how terrible it was. That last railgun was...impressive.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 27, 2013)

RedSurvivor said:


> Also, having just watched episode 24 of S, i'm kind of sad this arc isn't canon now despite how terrible it was. That last railgun was...impressive.


I'm not. Fucking Guilty Crown was more coherent than Nagai's glorified fanfiction.


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 27, 2013)

Regicide said:


> I'm not. Fucking Guilty Crown was more coherent than Nagai's glorified fanfiction.



Careful Regi.

You'll anger the Darkness. 



It is the first anime that i've watched since Valvrave that i've enjoyed less though. And I never even figured out what Valvrave was about. Rape vampires I guess?


----------



## Regicide (Sep 27, 2013)

It was a crazy mecha series animated by Sunrise with the Geass writer behind the helm.

You were supposed to watch it just to see how absurd it got.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 28, 2013)

Regicide said:


> Is that from the Silent Party filler arc?
> 
> I don't think we count that as canon until the events or characters are referenced in the source material proper.




It isn't canon. The events that happened in the last episode happen on the same morning that Etzali was stalking Mikoto and the events of the "fake date".

You'd think Mikoto would mention something like, "btw did you know I went into space today?"


Lol.


----------



## katanalauncher (Sep 28, 2013)

Othinus said:


> It isn't canon. The events that happened in the last episode happen on the same morning that Etzali was stalking Mikoto and the events of the "fake date".
> 
> You'd think Mikoto would mention something like, "btw did you know I went into space today?"
> 
> ...



Isn't the last arc of first season of railgun canon despite fucking up the timeline way more than this?

I guess this arc didn't get much better huh, good thing I dropped it a few episode back.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 28, 2013)

To explain, I think regicide means that while the events that happened in the study-arc probably did happen in some way in canon, it probably didn't happen exactly as it did in the anime. Basically, the characters and in some form the events are probably canon, but the timeline probably isn't. Something like an AU version of these events probably happened in some form in canon, but it may not have been exactly the same as it happened in the Railgun S anime. At least, that's what I remember him telling me about how he interpreted the last arc of the first season.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 28, 2013)

Also, Mikoto had a panty shot in the last episode, and as we know, that is impossible for obvious reasons.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 28, 2013)

^That's an amazing attention to the detail there, Greed.

**


----------



## Kurou (Sep 28, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Also, Mikoto had a panty shot in the last episode, and as we know, that is impossible for obvious reasons.



Because she's underage and you all should go to jail for watching.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 28, 2013)

OH WAIT          .


----------



## Regicide (Sep 28, 2013)

Othinus said:


> To explain, I think regicide means that while the events that happened in the study-arc probably did happen in some way in canon, it probably didn't happen exactly as it did in the anime. Basically, the characters and in some form the events are probably canon, but the timeline probably isn't. Something like an AU version of these events probably happened in some form in canon, but it may not have been exactly the same as it happened in the Railgun S anime. At least, that's what I remember him telling me about how he interpreted the last arc of the first season.


Actually, Silent Party isn't even pseudo-canon until one of the characters or events get referenced in the actual manga or LNs. Until then, it's stuck in Nagai's fanfiction land.

But yeah, that's pretty much what I meant when talking about the Poltergeist arc and shit.


----------



## teddy (Sep 28, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Also, Mikoto had a panty shot in the last episode, and as we know, that is impossible for obvious reasons.



I'm gonna prepare some whiskey and scotch, ignore your astute attention to detail, and ask...





why


----------



## OS (Sep 28, 2013)

Because a trademark of hers is that she wears shorts.


----------



## Shiorin (Sep 29, 2013)

It is not creepy at all to know that.


----------



## katanalauncher (Sep 29, 2013)

She also does wear panties under those safety shorts.

I'm sorry if I remember the details that is in no way relevant to my interest.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 29, 2013)

...

Yeah you pedos are on your own here


----------



## Regicide (Sep 29, 2013)

This is hilarious.


----------



## RedSurvivor (Sep 29, 2013)

This thread went places.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 29, 2013)

Shiorin said:


> It is not creepy at all to know that.



The fact that the last episode of railgun S didn't give her her shorts? Or the fact I know that she wears shorts? 

I know the former only because someone on animesuki stopped the quick scene where it happened and told everyone else on animesuki. I wouldn't have noticed that shit myself, since it apparently happened so quick.

if your talking about the fact that I know she wears shorts, that's pretty obvious since it's been mentioned several times in the anime and manga as a joke. Mugino is the same except for in one novel apparently. anti-fanservice girls.




Regicide said:


> Actually, Silent Party isn't even pseudo-canon until one of the characters or events get referenced in the actual manga or LNs. Until then, it's stuck in Nagai's fanfiction land.
> 
> But yeah, that's pretty much what I meant when talking about the Poltergeist arc and shit.



Fair enough I guess. 

And yea, I figured as much.




? said:


> I'm gonna prepare some whiskey and scotch, ignore your astute attention to detail, and ask...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because she always wears shorts under her dress/skirt.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 29, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> ^That's an amazing attention to the detail there, Greed.
> 
> **




I didn't even notice it. Someone on AS did.


Also, railgun anime sucks anyway. I already said in many places that the blatant fan service and SOL scenes that JC staff added into the anime pissed me off and pretty much ruined whatever good story there could have been.

They did a good job with the first half. The animation for the sisters arc was excellent, and better than the index version. 

The second half however was something that made me want to punch my screen.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 29, 2013)

Uh huh

Of course it was Greed

Of course it was


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't even know exactly what your replying to there .


----------



## TehChron (Sep 29, 2013)

Only one person was posting right before me

Seemed kinda obvious, imo 

Unless you have disassociative amnesia, or something?


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 29, 2013)

Not like I'd doubt you here Greed.
You did read the hidden part of my response, right?
Even if you'd have been the one to notice it that's not really a problem.
It just means you have two eyes on your head.
The problem is that you even thought of posting it.
This is almost like publicly announcing how you masturbate.
There's nothing bad in you doing it.
Yet this isn't something you'd just casually talk about.
Same way you shouldn't just carelessly bring up the topic about a middleschooler girl's underwear.


Othinus said:


> Also, Mikoto had a panty shot in the last  episode, and as we know, that is impossible for obvious reasons.


I get you tried to be witty by the second part of the sentence but if possible that made this worse.
So yeah, don't be surprised if people treat you like a creep.
This is something you provoked yourself.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 29, 2013)

I hope your trolling here willy. Yes, I saw your hidden part of the message. My post was a joke, if people think I'm some pervert because of a joke than thier retarded. I believe I have made it pretty freaking clear in the past that I hate pedos, and you should know that better than anyone in the obd considering what I have written about those pieces of shit in the HR.    

with that said, I like my women to have hourglass figures thank you very much.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 29, 2013)

Othinus said:


> I hope your trolling here willy. Yes, I saw your hidden part of the message. My post was a joke, if people think I'm some pervert because of a joke than thier retarded. I believe I have made it pretty freaking clear in the past that I hate pedos. I like my women to have hourglass figures thank you very much.





Your poor waifu


----------



## Shiorin (Sep 29, 2013)

My question is why JC is animating this shit instead of moving on with Index.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 29, 2013)

Because it's a cash cow. As sad as that is .

Then again, I have heard that even the Japanese fans have hated the "study" arc. 

Hopefully sales tank and they stop making these shit filler arcs, especially since they had/have plenty of content to create a full season with no filler whatsoever. 

As for Index, I want my English Civil war, Acqua of the Back vs Amakusa, WWIII and Academy City Battle Royale  arcs dammit.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 29, 2013)

Isnt it called British Halloween, Greed? Isnt


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2013)

everybody knows greed's waifu is yuriko


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Isnt it called British Halloween, Greed? Isnt



I didn't realize that was the official name. I've heard fans call it both the English Civil War Arc and British Halloween Arc though.

I guess either could be correct?



zenieth said:


> everybody knows greed's waifu is yuriko



Screw you zenieth

Not to mention, it's been like 2 years since I used an Accelerator set.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Your poor waifu


what is wrong with her fingers ?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 29, 2013)

It's called bad animation.


----------



## Shiorin (Sep 29, 2013)

Also your sig. Is that really what Othinus looks like? That's pretty normal looking for a megalomaniacal psychopathic godloli.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 29, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Hopefully sales tank and they stop making these shit filler arcs, especially since they had/have plenty of content to create a full season with no filler whatsoever.


The filler volumes from last season sold worse than Level Upper, if that means anything. Albeit since JC Staff seems to work in a butcher shop, I don't really want a third season of Index either.

Seriously though Greed, there was no need to bring that up when it would just get chalked up to animator errors. 



Shiorin said:


> Also your sig. Is that really what Othinus looks like? That's pretty normal looking for a megalomaniacal psychopathic godloli.


She's not a loli.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 29, 2013)

Gungnir vs. Gay Bulge goGungnir


----------

